# Erfahrungen mit 1366x768



## brazzjazz (3. September 2011)

Moin!

Ich habe mir einen Laptop besorgt, dessen Bildschirm eine native Auflösung von 1366x768 hat. Das scheint ja eher eine Exoten-Auflösung zu sein, und es nicht noch nicht mal genau 16:9, sondern 16:8,9956... Da frage ich mich, welche Spiele ich in dieser nativen Auflösung eigentlich spielen kann. Und wenn Spiele die Auflösung nicht anbieten, bei welchen könnte man das durch irgendwelche Tricks manuell einstellen? Also ich dachte z. B. Driver San Francisco und Duke Nukem Forever zu spielen, ansonsten würde ich wohl eher ältere Spiele spielen (z. B. Unreal/UT-Reihe). Es wäre ja ziemlich doof, wenn man auf beispielsweise 1280x720 zurückgreifen müsste - das Bild wäre verwaschener, und die Rechenleistung, die für's Skalieren draufgeht, hätte man auch gut noch in die höhere, native Auflösung stecken können.

Dankenswerterweise scheint es zumindest eine »Widescreen Gaming«-Community zu geben, die sich über sowas Gedanken macht.

Danke!


----------



## AchtBit (3. September 2011)

Du kannst alles spielen. Das Seitenverhältnis ist nicht ungewöhnlich und die Res. auch nicht. Ich bevorzuge beispielsweise 16:9(mein Desktop Mon. ist n 23" mit 2048x1152) Mein Laptop hat ein 16:10(17" mit 1440x900) Verhältnis was mir immer nicht taugt. Bei 16:9 sind oben und unten diese kleine schwarzen Balken sichtbar. Da das Bild bei 16:9 Screen, eine 16:10 Quelle oben und unten horiz. minmal beschneidet, ohne die native Res. zu ändern, ist meines erachtens in solch einem Fall immer die 16:9 h. beschnittene ,16:10 Quelle, besser dasgestellt als eine 16:10 v. beschnitte, 16:9 Quelle. Du must ja davon ausgehen, das d3d auf jeglich beliebige Auflösung sakaliert werden kann.

Ich für meinen Teil werde beim nächsten Lappentoppen Kauf drauf kucken, dass der LCD im 16:9 ist


----------

